# Read the Bible?



## Randy (Sep 17, 2004)

Who as actually read the Bible front to back?  I have, although I must admit that I skipped a lot of the "begetting."


----------



## Snakeman (Sep 17, 2004)

I did as a teenager, however, I will admit that I was mostly just reading the words, not understanding the meaning.  It was a personal goal at the time to read it "front to cover" and I really didn't concentrate on understanding what I read.

The Snakeman


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Sep 17, 2004)

Never made it through the Old Testament, but I've read through the New Testament several times.      

Bandy


----------



## HuntinTom (Sep 17, 2004)

*Both...*

In Hebrew & in Greek     My daddy says I'm an "Educated Fool"


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Sep 17, 2004)

> In Hebrew & in Greek   My daddy says I'm an "Educated Fool"




2 Timothy 3:7 - Ever learning, and never able to come to the knowledge of the truth.


Just kidding brother!     

Bandy


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Sep 17, 2004)

I have read it through, including the begetting  , once.

I have read most of it a couple of times.

I have a Men's Devotional Bible that has a read the Bible through plan in the back. I'm planning to do it again starting Jan. 1st.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Sep 17, 2004)

I've read through it a couple of times. I think everyone should do it at least once in their lives.

However, It can get to the point that it becomes a chore rather than a joy.

I think it is more important to engage in a steady Bible study that bounces around a bit. It helps to learn the history and geography surrounding the scriptures. 

I had read the Bible & even had several Theological classes in college but never really got to know the Bible until I became a regular in Sunday School for about 5 years.

I still have much to learn and look forward to learning it. I do my best to not miss a day of reading a bit of God's message to me.


----------



## Al33 (Sep 17, 2004)

*Three times for me,*

I have used the guide for doing so found in the front of my NIV study Bible. It doesn't start out from page 1 and keeps you jumping around so you can relate to other parts as needed.

Started on my 4th attempt last year but fell off the wagon around June and didn't finish it. Each time i do it it gives me a better perspective on God and what he is all about. I would recommend to anyone to do it no less than once, but use a study Bible to aid in explaining the many difficult things to understand.

I do believe, however, a daily regimen of reading is more important, and preferably at the start of each day. Man, I've got to do better at this myself.    It is TOO easy not to stay regimented to read it daily.

Al


----------



## groundhawg (Sep 17, 2004)

*Several times.*

Complete reading the Bible through about every 15 to 18 months.  Not trying to sound boastful, just try to read a little bit every morning before work.  Sometimes might read the same chapter two or three times and get a different "picture" each time before I move to the next.
GT


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 17, 2004)

I, shamefully, have not.   I read the Bible, as often as I can, but have not just sat down and read it like a book, cover to cover.

Before reading I ask God to open my eyes and heart to his message and to help me understand what message he wants me to pass on, or learn.

I then open the Bible, to whatever page, and start reading.  It may not be the best way to learn the Word, but it's what I do.


----------



## Al33 (Sep 18, 2004)

*Just a footnote (no pun intended)*

  First, PLEASE know I am not trying to come across as some kind of Bible reading expert, just want to share an observation.

The Bible is like a giant mosaic mural. You can stand close and see many beautiful pieces of it and you can stand back far away and see the entire picture. As you view it from a far, the pieces meld together in soft tones of color and you can see how all the parts compliment the others for the intended composition and message. Reading the Bible in it's entirety is like looking at the mural from a distance. The more you look at it the more you discover, both from near and from afar.

Al


----------

